# Which paint for rusty hubs?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

So tomorrow I want to tackle the rusty hub situation on my TTS. I going to jack the car up and take each wheel off, clean and I want to paint the rusty brake/wheel hubs. Which paint should I use? I'm guessing the smooth hamerite paint? is it best to mask up the callipers and use a spare or is it ok to paint on with a brush? Don't really want to see paint brush marks is all. Also do I need to treat the rusty hubs with something or just brush down with a wire brush and some metal sand paper?

Any advice would be great. Oh also I take it that because it's not on the actual callipers that I won't need a high heat type of paint?

Thanks Guys


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

see here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=975665&p=8854706#p8854706

I will use cast iron (te be done this summer) as the color matches with my wheels.

http://www.vhtpaint.com/high-heat/vht-f ... of-coating

my wheels:


img upload


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I used hammerite grey on my hubs with a brush .Did it last summer and they still look like new.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes. Hammerite smooth in a colour of your choice. Brush marks flow out.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I need to do this too.. A year on and now looking 'old'.
Common within the VAG range.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

hard to choose the right colour, does anyone have a picture of grey and not silver? (darker I mean)?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

whatever Audi used hasn't worked, a year later the rust has returned. They have stated they will paint again though when i want. Not sure i can be bothered as its 2 day job for them.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I rubbed mind down and they looked like new. Didn't take long to rust again so I used hamemrite.

Was thinking about just replacing the rear discs as they aren't too expensive but it's the principal as the cars only done 5000 miles!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Do you drive with the hand brake?

I've done thousands of miles in a variety of TTs over the past 11 years and never once had to replace a disc, front or back.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Do you drive with the hand brake?
> 
> I've done thousands of miles in a variety of TTs over the past 11 years and never once had to replace a disc, front or back.


I've only had the car a few weeks, my mk2 for the 3 years I had it didn't get any discs. I was talking about replacing them for corrosion reasons.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> whatever Audi used hasn't worked, a year later the rust has returned. They have stated they will paint again though when i want. Not sure i can be bothered as its 2 day job for them.


You were lucky. I had mines done by Audi Edinburgh. Not free, I had to pay. 6 months later the rust returned and I was told it's been done right and the paint thickness was correct so they're not interested in fixing.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had this and as the car is under Warranty, just booked it in and Audi repainted (well, who ever they used did). Been fine since. Hard to believe a Dealer would not undertake the work to remedy under Warranty. I'm now getting my exhaust tips replaced, as they've started to get a lot of pitting which started at 36k miles, again, being done under Warranty. It's in Audi's interest to fix such things, as they know with me that I'm trading my TTS for an RS later this year, I do think that's probably why they're always so accommodating..?


----------

